# Is the USA' 2016 Premier Parental Couple Ignoring Victims of Childhood Trauma and Neglect?



## AveryJarhman (Jan 7, 2016)

Speaking At The Eulogy For The Honorable Reverend Clementa Pinckney, President Barack Obama asked a VERY IMPORTANT question:

*"Perhaps it causes us to examine what we’re doing to cause some of our children to hate?"*  (Applause.)  

Video Excerpt from Obama Remarks: 


I am still waiting for Mr. Obama to provide the American people with an answer to his question.

In this video recording YouTube broadcaster Yung Gamin is sincerely sharing his genuine pain, thoughts and concerns about Gangsta and Thugs *(aka, Victims of Child Abuse & Neglect, aka Poverty)* harming his emotional well being, depriving him and his peaceful neighbors from enjoying* *Safe Streets* *to travel and for kids to play on, as well as seriously impairing the overall quality of life in his community.


Yung Gamin speaks undeniable truths about community and gun violence that a substantial number of Americans wish to ignore, including America's Premier Parental and Presidential Couple.

I believe the specific issues causing Yung Gamin to passionately share with a worldwide audience his thoughts, concerns and seemingly endless reservoir of emotional pain, are the issues *primarily* responsible for many of the social issues America is currently dealing with as we continue learning and evolving toward becoming a more peaceful nation.

If we have any hope for evolving into a more peaceful nation populated by fairly happy people enjoying emotional and financial prosperity, the causes for Yung Gamin's pain need to be addressed and corrected.

Over time our society has evolved, addressing human ignorance and/or greed that for centuries oppressed our neighbors of African descent, ignorantly depriving far too many peaceful, loving people from enjoying their right to peacefully pursue their  vision of L, L, & Happiness.

Sadly, Yung Gamin passionately speaks about a tough social issue many Americans prefer NOT to face and truthfully speak about.

Yung Gamin clearly recognizes the well-ignored social issue of *Childhood Abuse and Neglect* that often leads to oppression and maltreatment of developing children who experience childhood trauma, much like Baltimore Mom of The Year's depressed, angry teen son, Freddie Gray, Tupac Shakur and *Grammy winner Kendrick Lamar.*

There is a reason American recording artists Kendrick Lamar and Tupac Shakur rap or speak about depression and suicidal thoughts. That reason has everything to do with both of them being emotionally abused and maltreated by their PRIMARY maternal caretaker during a critical period of their human development.

Kendrick sits down for interviews, lamenting his life as a first grade elementary school boy witnessing his "living wild" uncles using shotguns to protect their dope dealing operation right in front of the home where little kids like Kendrick, his siblings and cousins are supposed to feel safe. According to Kendrick all this is going on while his "living wild" mom and dad look on.

Imagine what goes through the minds of kids being taught harmful anti-social values by their family and neighbors, while their teachers are instilling in them peaceful values embraced by most Americans?

During a April 2015 MTV interview, a grim faced Kendrick addressed the issue of his mom and dad accepting 'free money' from .gov, so I do not have to imagine the emotional turmoil he experienced being a welfare kid. I can empathize with welfare kids, though that's another story.

My point is, for more than a few decades a significant population of immature teen girls and young women have been ignoring their parental duty and obligation to raise and nurture children experiencing a safe, fairly happy childhood.

By not making their child or children's emotional well being their number one priority, these irresponsible young moms are also ignoring their societal responsibility to raise fairly well adjusted kids maturing into fairly happy well adjusted teens and adults who respect their neighbors and authority figures charged with keeping peace in our neighborhoods.

Until a majority of Americans join Gamin, honestly recognizing the *primary* cause for much of Yung Gamin's pain, I fear the number of people producing videos sharing their emotional pain will continue to expand. Much like the growing population of depressed, sometimes suicidal children *(NY Times May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suicide by Black Children Surprises Researchers)* raised and nurtured by immature African American teen girls or women who ignore their parental obligations to their children, as well as responsibility to their community to raise and nurture fairly happy, somewhat responsible children who mature into teens and adults respecting their neighbors.

I was a grade school kid in the 60s listening to beautiful music written and composed by American musicians of African descent who sang about adoring, admiring, praising, wooing, lamenting, loving and respecting the maternal half of our population. Their beautiful loving music convinced *young me* my Motown music friends were more than deserving of my respect and admiration, and inspired me to want to learn about the love between a man and woman they were singing about.

Listening to music performances written and composed by many of today's nationally and internationally popular African American 'musicians' I'm not feeling much love for anyone, including themselves.

Frankly, it hurt my heart to hear a significant population of apparent emotionally damaged 'musicians' characterizing our moms, sisters, grandmas, aunts and nieces as less than human ^itches and ^hores unworthy of respect.

What needs to happen for many depressed, angry, seemingly full of rage musicians to begin writing music describing their admiration, love and respect for women?

Robert K. Ross, MD, President and CEO of The California Endowment, gives a compelling overview of the role that exposure to childhood trauma plays in the lives of *troubled* and chronically ill Americans.


Peace.


----------

